# Lachsangeln in der Eira (am Langfjord/Eresfjord)



## Hoffi (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

werden Ende Juni am Langfjord sein und wollten es zum ersten Mal mit Spinnfischen auf Lachs an dem Fluß Eira versuchen. Kennt jemand den Fluss und kann Tipps zu erfolgreichen Spinnködern bzw. guten Plätzen geben?

Klaus


----------



## Storfisker (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Eira (am Langfjord/Eresfjord)*

hei Hoffi
hab'mal nachgesehen,wie der fluss so geht.im ruhigen wasser 8cm wobbler(langsam sinkend).in schnellem wasser(white water und loecher(kuhlen)schnellsinkend.blaue farben sind gut und grelle!!


----------



## Storfisker (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Eira (am Langfjord/Eresfjord)*

hei Hoffi
noch eins.Spinner in fluessen is' so'n ding.wenn's flach wird,geh'n die gerne verloren.hab'schon einige neukaufen muessen!!


----------



## Hoffi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Eira (am Langfjord/Eresfjord)*

Hallo Storfisker,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps. Ich hätte weniger an Wobbler gedacht, sondern eher an schmale Blinker. Na dann werde ich auch mal ein kleines Wobblersortiment mitnehmen! Vielleicht klappts ja mit dem ersten Salm.

Gruß Klaus


----------

